# my little vintage collection



## irate03 (Apr 28, 2012)

I took this today for another forum but thought I would post here too. I love my little collection.


----------



## Mr Cracker (Nov 25, 2010)

Lovely collection.


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

Well, you can't argue with that. What a lovely collection. I especially like the tetra.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

They look great, but it would be nice to have some info on the watches, for those of us less knowledgeable.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

nice watches I especially like the watch pouch very good idea for storage


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I also really like that pouch. Not sure why i'd never considered it before (i use one for my knives, but hadn't considered it for watches, far more convenient than a watch box and pillows)

Lovely watches as well


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

A great little collection, it's always good to see something vintage and a bit different from usual. I like the watch roll, is it waxed cotton?


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

looks like it might be time to cut up an old pair of jeans and get the wife to knock me up a pouch on the sewing machine


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

irate03 said:


> I took this today for another forum but thought I would post here too. I love my little collection.


 It looks like the Rolex is being bullied. You can see its little tail hiding in the pouch among the others. Cowering. Lovely collection.


----------



## irate03 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, the watch roll is waxed canvas from Volcano Goods, you can find them on etsy, in hindsight I wish i'd bought a suede/leather roll as the canvas is quite stiff. If you pop it in the tumble dryer for a few minutes it comes out really soft, but the wax stiffens back up again very quickly. It doesn't get much use so maybe over time it will soften on it's own.

Watches left to right are my ZentRa 1973 chronograph with a Valjoux 7733 movement (37mm with 19mm lugs). Then the TETRA late 1960's chronograph with a Valjoux 7730 (marked France not Swiss) (37mm with 18mm lugs)

Then my 1971 Rolex datejust 1603 with 1570 movement. Then my new Delvina Geneve ETA 2782 from the early 70's I think (37mm with 19mm lugs),

my little Russian CTAPT is 1950's to 60's i think, don't know much about this one other than it was cheap, it runs well and it looks cool.

Last is my hand built homage which is powered by a 1970's ETA Arnex Swiss 6498. (47mm with 26mm lugs)


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice collection - and the pouch is interesting. I have too many watches to make use of pouches, and I like to see all my faces staring back at me (!), so I use display/carrying cases. But it's a nice idea.

Anyway, if you'd like to see what I have, go to:

http://www.willswatchpages.com/

I've posted this link before, but some people may not have seen it. I haven't added my Christopher Ward C1000 or recent Bulova and LeCoultre purchases, but its pretty much up to date apart from that. I sometimes think I'll sell a few to buy more expensive stuff, and then think "but what to sell?". I love all my babies! :yes:

Cheers,

Will


----------



## irate03 (Apr 28, 2012)

Will Fly said:


> Very nice collection - and the pouch is interesting. I have too many watches to make use of pouches, and I like to see all my faces staring back at me (!), so I use display/carrying cases. But it's a nice idea.
> 
> Anyway, if you'd like to see what I have, go to:
> 
> ...


 that's a nice big collection you have there Will, I have always tried to work on 'one in, one out' you have a few similar style sub second dial pieces there that you could "thin" down for a more exclusive piece i guess. But which to choose. I know how you feel, when I've bought a watch it's not because of investment or a requirement, it's because I fall in love with it, that makes it harder to let go. My set and finances have come to the point where I would love something like a 321 speedy or a vintage sub buy that would mean parting with at least three to four if not all of my current watches.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I like 5 and 6 - - rather jolly nice ya know! (Delvina and Homage! ) A black dial can look very much the business as it does here!

(THINKS:- maybe we should register "HOMAGE" as a watch brand, then you could make 'em look like anything on the market sort of "legally" ? )


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely collection. My favourite would have to be the Zentra due to the vivid orange hands. Love it. Though there isn't a bad one there. Enjoy


----------

